# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  أم كلثوم ترفض الزواج من أمير المؤمنين.... "إقرأ وتعلم"

## لارين

أراد عمر بن الخطاب الزواج من أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر وكان حينئذ أمير المؤمنين ...فبعث إلى أختها السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها ... فرحبت بذلك السيدة عائشة وسعدت بهذا الخبر

.. فأسرعت إلى أختها تبشرها بالنبأ السعيد ..

ففوجئت بأم كلثوم تقول لها : وما أفعل بعمر ؟!!! ذلك رجل خشن العيش شديد الغيرةلا يملأ رأسه إلا الرعية ..
وأنا شابة أريد من يصب عليَّ الحب صباً ويكون عابداً لله
فاستنكرت عليها ذلك السيدة عائشة قائلة :يا بنيتي إنه عمر أمير المؤمنين

فغضبت أم كلثوم وقالت : والله إن لم تتركيني لأصرخن أمام قبر رسول الله أني لا أريد عمر بن الخطاب ...فحارت السيدة عائشة في أمرها .. فذهبت تستنجد بعمرو بن العاص تخبره أنها حائرة في أمرها ... فذهب عمرو بن العاص إلى عمر بن الخطاب وقال له : ألا تتزوج ؟

فقال عمر بسعادة : بلى ... فسأله عمرو بن العاص : ممن ؟

فرد عليه : أم كلثوم بنت أبي بكر ... !!

فرد عليه عمرو بن العاص : ومالك وتلك الجارية مات أبوها منذ شهور فتبكي لك بالليل والنهار تنعي أباها ...

فنظر إليه عمر بن الخطاب نظرة ذات مغزى سائلاً إياه : أو حدثتك عائشة ؟

فرد عمرو بن العاص : نعم
ففهم عمر بن الخطاب ثم أومأ برأسه : إذن لا داعي لها ....

كلما قرات سطرا من هذه القصة احسست بوجود درس كبير و عبرة عظيمة..

انظروا الى جُرأة هذه الفتاة الصغيرة و هي ترفض أمير المؤمنين!!

و انظروا الى هذا المجتمع الرائع الذي تقبل وجهة نظرها باحترام..!!

و انظروا الى حسن تدبير امنا عائشة و عمرو بن العاص في ايجاد طريقة لبقه لابلاغ عمر بالامر

و انظروا الى عمر و هو يتقبل هذا الرفض - و هو الفاروق امير المؤمنين- بروح رياضية

و انظروا لأُم كلثوم و هي تعلن دون حرج حاجتها لرجل يصب عليها الحب صبا دون ان يتنافى ذلك مع اشتراطها للدين حين قالت (ويكون عابدا لله) و لهذا تزوجت رضي الله عنها بعد ذلك طلحة بن عبيد الله و هو من العشرة المبشرين بالجنة.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
القصة أوردها الطبري في كتابه ((تاريخ الطبري)) الجزء الثالث صفحة 720 ووردت في كتاب ((البداية والنهاية)) لابن كثير في الجزء السابع صفحة 157

----------

